# how to set up a router to connect using a dynamic ip.



## Tk-421 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi all, i have just got a new ISP, up to 18 meg broadband through standard adsl copper lines. my isp says the only think i need to connect to them is a router that lets me connect via a dynamic ip.. the one they gave me is a BILLION BiPAC 5200s and they set it up.. i have now managed to connect to the Internet but my connection keeps dropping randomly and sometimes wont reconnect for ages as it wont assign an IP from the server.

i also required to use wireless and have a 4 port router as the 5200s is only 1 port. 

so i got the ZyXEL P-660HW-T1 4 port router with wireless..

but i cannot make it connect.. i think im being a noob somehow..

My isp says this... 

"You said you were asking for settings to connect your router. If you are connecting a router to our service you require to choose the option for dynamic ip address. There are no manual settings to enter as we do not have static ip addresses, everything is pickup automatically. When you install your router just make sure you haven't chosen the manual option. If you have any other problem with your router this should be resolved by consulting your router manual or contacting the manufacturer. "

i have taken screen shots of every setting on the 5200 router (available uploaded to Photobucket if requested) as the ISP does not require me to use a username or password.

i have set up the new router but i cannot figoue out how to set up a connect automatically via dynamic ip thingy... personally i think im missing something or just being a nub,. but if someone can point out the obvious i would appreciate it..


THanks anyhow,.

TK-421


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about a link to the user's manual for the router.

If the ISP gave you the BILLION BiPAC router, I'd insist that they at least get it working properly. That's the first step. Your description of dripping randomly and not getting an IP address sounds like you have line problems.


----------



## Tk-421 (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.billion.com/_Internet/usermanual/BIPAC5200seriesUM.pdf for the billion 5200s router

http://dl01.zyxel.com/DownloadLibary_ShortName/P-660HW-T1_v2/user_guide/P-660HW-T1%20v2_3.40.pdf for the new router

5200 main settings

















hope this helps

the line is stable most of the time, and BT installed a new line as the old one i only got 2 meg with... this one i get about 7. the connection issues go like this..

i am using the net, gaming. streaming, downloading or surfing, and all of a sudden it all stops and my connection just hangs. i can see my computer sending data packets but none are being received back to me.

i either have to disable and re enable my connection for it to work or repair the connection. most of the time it comes back and is ok. then some times it will not come back for hours... even with router resets...

now is this the router. or the isp or or or or lol


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it could be a number of things, you need to narrow the field. Since the ISP has provided the Billion router, I'd insist on a replacement first, that will eliminate that as an issue.

If you have stability issues connected directly to this unit, adding an additional router is not going to fix them, it'll only make it harder to diagnose what is happening. I suggest you get the connection working properly before trying to add complexity.


----------

